# Schock beim Anblick



## Vera44 (13. März 2012)

Hallo!

Wir haben diese Woche die Teichabdeckung "gelüftet". Die Fischis sind alle fit, bis auf einen. Einer unser Neuerwerbe im Herbst. Ausgerechnet das Hochzeitsgeschenk.Wir hatten ja 2 Fischis, Koi im Herbst gekauft. Beide ziemlich gleich groß. Einer der beiden, wesentlich größer, ich kenne die Varitäten nicht so, weiß-rot, ohne Schuppen mit einer Schuppenleiste seitlich, stellt die Schuppen ab. Die Tierärztin kommt erst in 3-4 Wochen. Ich glaube aber dass das Fischi es bis dahin nicht schafft.
Morgen möchte ich ihn in ein Salzbad geben. Teichtemp. derzeit ca. 7°.
Etwas tun ist immer noch besser als nichts zu tun? Oder?


----------



## Patrick K (13. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera
hört sich ja gar nicht gut an, leider kenne ich den Anblick und kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen das der Fisch den Tierarzt warscheinlich nicht erleben wird. :evil

Aber schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3474/?q=tannenzapfen

Drück euch die Daumen
Viel Erfolg Patrick

PS. Rot -Weiß ohne Schuppen, vermutlich  Doitsu Kohaku


----------



## Joerg (13. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera,
hast du denn die Möglichkeit ihn in ein extra Becken zu geben?
Das könntest du dann langsam aufheizen, damit sind die Changen höher.


----------



## Vera44 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo!

Habe ihn heute in ein Salzbad getan. Er schwimmt nun im Keller, Teich war heute auch auf 10°, habe das Aquarium im Keller aufgestellt, auch auf 10°. Nun heißt es abwarten. Ich habe keine Hoffnung. Und das Fischi ist über Winter am meisten gewachsen....  Die Horror-Bilder folgen...


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera,
so schlimm sieht er noch nicht aus. 

Die Empfehlung von Rainer Thanner:
-Leitungswasser, kein Teichwasser, 
-Temperatur nicht erhöhen, 
-Wasser auf 0,7% aufsalzen,


----------



## Vera44 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für die Antwort. Das habe ich ja nun getan, jetzt heißt es abwarten. Aber ich finde schon dass es schlimm aussieht.


----------



## Ulli (14. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera,

das sieht nach EMS aus, das Beste, was ich dazu bisher gelesen habe:

http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=1874

Also es besteht noch Hoffnung, Du hast ihn ja bereits aus dem Teich nach innen geholt.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Vera44 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Ulli!

Danke für den Link.


----------



## underfrange (15. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das das wieder wird.


----------



## Benseoo7 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera,
ich hatte letztes Jahr das selbe mit meinem Platinum ( ganz Weißer ).
Bei mir schwimmt Sie nun Kerngesund durch den Teich. Allerdings habe ich das Wasser immer auf ca. 24°C erwärmt. Schau mal die Bilder in meinem Album an. Sah wirklich noch schlimmer aus. Ich glaube ja, dass mit der Temperatur das Imunsystem und die Organe allgemein besser reagieren oder nicht??? 10°C scheint mir sehr Kalt zu sein??? Kann echt aus eigener Erfahrung nur Raten. Wassertemperatur bis ca.20-24°C Erwärmen.Ich habe immer bei einem Salzbad 5 Liter Teichwasser, Rest aus der Warmwasserleitung, bis 24°C erreicht ist. Und das Kurzbad mit 15-20g Salz pro Liter ca.20min.  4 Tage einmal Morgens und Abends und nach 1 Woche war er wieder fit. Musste aber natürlich wegen der Temperatur noch 4-6 Wochen Warten, bis er in den Teich wieder durfte.
Drücke die Daumen für so ein schönen Koi.Wirklich Chick.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera,
ein TA sollte die sicherste Methode sein ihn durchzubringen.

Wenn, dann die Temperatur nur ganz langsam erhöhen. Die Umstellung belastet den Organismus.
Ansonsten immer ordentlich WW machen. 20% täglich sind da sicher nicht zu viel.


----------



## Vera44 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo, danke für die Hilfe.

Hab heut 50% WW gemacht. Das Wasser erwärmt sich durch die Raumtemperatur, also langsam. Ich habe drauf geachtet dass das frische Wasser die gleiche Temperatur hat. Nachgesalzen habe ich auch.
Das Fischi schwimmt... und ich bilde mir ein dass es ein wenig besser geworden ist.
Die nächsten Tage werden es zeigen.


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera,
die Nieren werden durch das Salz schon entlastet und der Koi kann sich langsam erholen.
Die Temperatur nur nicht zu schnell steigen lassen. Mehr als 2° täglich sollten es nicht sein.
Weiter WW und ganz wenig füttern, wenn es schon was annimmt.


----------



## Vera44 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Juhuuu!

Dem Fischi geht es deutlich besser. Die Schuppen liegen wieder an und es ist auch das erste Mal hinten was rausgekommen. Hunger hat er allerdings noch nicht.
Die Wassertemperatur liegt nun bei 18,5°. Schaut selbst, es sieht doch schon wieder gut aus zu vorher.


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hi Vera,
der schaut wirklich schon viel viel besser aus. 
Gönne ihm noch etwas Ruhe, damit er sich gut erholen kann.

Die Temperatur wenn überhaupt nur gaaaaz langsam anheben. Die Umstellung ist eine hohe Belastung.
Also weiter WW und nachsalzen, das wird sicher was.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hi Vera,
puuuuhhh - scheint Glück gehabt zu haben!
Und natürlich Deine sachverständige Pflege
Drücke die Daumen, daß sich der Bursche schnellstens komplett erholt, damit er 
bald wieder zurück in seinen großen Teich darf.


----------



## Patrick K (17. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Einfach Super   weiter so
Ich freu mich für euch 
Super gemacht, schön das  es auch Erfolge zu feiern gibt.

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## rainthanner (17. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo, 
Salzgehalt noch etwas halten und dann langsam aussalzen. 
Die eingefallenen Augen zeigen, dass es den Fisch heftiger erwischt hat, als man auf den ersten Blick ahnt. Der ist leider noch lange nicht über den Berg. 
Er muss demnächst fressen, sonst .... 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Rainer,
toll, dass du dich dazu auch gemeldet hast. 

Wie sieht es denn mit der optimalen Temperatur in so einem Fall aus?


----------



## Vera44 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Rainer!

Ich wollte ihn nach Stand jetzt 8 Tage, also bis Mittwoch im Salzbad lassen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich es mit dem Aussalzen machen muß. Ich hoffe der Junge bekommt bald Hunger.
Munter ist er jedenfalls.


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hi Vera,
ich denke auch der braucht noch deutlich länger zum gesunden. 
Meinen Patienten letztes Jahr hatte ich 6 Wochen in Spezialbehandlung.

Das mit dem Aussalzen hatte ich am Anfang auch nicht so recht verstanden.
Er ist nun einen recht hohen Gehalt gewöhnt. 
Damit sich seine Körperfunktionen wieder an "normale" Verhältnisse gewöhnen machst du beim WW immer weniger Salz rein.
Nach vielen Tagen ist der Gehalt dann soweit gesunken wie im Teich.


----------



## Patrick K (24. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera 
Was macht dein Patient  ??? Ich hoffe doch, er ist überm Berg.
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Patrick!

Heute nach der Arbeit ist das Fischi in ein Koifaltbecken umgezogen. Übern Berg -  ich weiß nicht, die Schuppen liegen ja wieder an aber der Junge frißt einfach nicht. Nach dem Umzug ins Faltbecken sah er richtig munter aus. Damit er nicht so alleine ist habe ich ihm einen Kamerad aus dem Teich dazu getan. Die Teichtemperatur war auf über 16°, der Patient hat 20°. Ich hab den Kleinen temperaturmäßig langsam angewöhnt. Nun schwimmen beide im Becken. Futter gab es auch schon, aber wer es gefuttert hat weiß ich nicht. Bilder folgen morgen.


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hi Vera,
du hast ja noch die ersten Bilder im Kopf. Das dauert schon, bis er wieder ganz gesund ist.
Ich hoffe der Kammerad kam mit dem Salz auch gut klar. :smoki

Die WW erhöhen sich nun durch den zusätzlichen "Ausscheider".


----------



## Vera44 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo!

Ich denke er ist mit dem Salz klar gekommen. Ich finde ihn nun allerdings etwas dünn. Zeit dass er was frißt. Das war auch mein Gedanke um den zweiten Fisch dazu zusetzen. Der ist nämlich ziemlich verfressen. Vielleicht reißt er den Großen mit. 
Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Die Wasserwerte werde ich im Auge behalten. Meinen ersten Teichfilter (Fehlkauf wegen Größe) habe ich mit einer 1600 l Pumpe im Becken. Das Filtermedium hatte ich Anfang der Woche in den Teichfilter gelegt. Obwohl das bei den Temperaturen, der kurzen Zeit und der erst kurzen Zeit die der Filter läuft eher nichts gebracht hat. Jedenfalls war das Medium schon mal gewässert. :smoki
Über dem Becken habe ich eine Pflanzenlampe aufgehängt. Die ist nicht so grell wie eine normale Lampe. Das mußte ich tun weil ich kein Tageslicht im dem Raum habe. 
Ich hoffe bis der Junge in ein paar Wochen in den Teich zurück kann ist er wieder fit.
Nur gut dass ich mir für solche Fälle oder einer kurzen Ausquartierung der Fischis aus dem Teich vorsichtshalber schon mal dieses Becken besorgt habe. Wenn sowas auf die schnelle braucht wird es meist ziemlich teuer.
So, nun noch die Bilder.


----------



## Vera44 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Ich habe ihn immer noch nicht fressen gesehen. 
Der Kleine futtert, dem Großen sinkt das Futter vor´s Maul aber er frißt nicht. Ich füttere Sinkfutter Frühjahr/Herbst das ich mit Koivitaminen besprühe. Meine Diskusfische bekommen das auch. 
Aber das Fischi will einfach nicht fressen.
WW habe ich gemacht. Die Werte sind OK.


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Vera,
Rainer schrieb ja schon, dass dies kein Schnupfen ist.
Auf dem Bild sieht er aber noch nicht abgemagert aus.
Geduld und Pflege. Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*



Joerg schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht er aber noch nicht abgemagert aus.



Naja, aber dürre ist er trotzdem ... 
Ich drück die Daumen Vera ...:beten

Mandy


----------



## Vera44 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo!

ENDLICH   seit ein paar Tagen futtert der Große ab und an mal etwas Sinkfutter.
Aber heute hat er zum ersten Mal normales Futter gefressen und schwimmt auch mehr. Auch die Augen sind klarer geworden. Der Kleine hat schon etwas zugelegt. Ich hoffe der Große tut es ihm gleich. :beten
Gestern hab ich noch mal nen Wasserwechsel gemacht. Ich hoffe es geht weiter bergauf!


----------



## Patrick K (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

ohne vieler Wortetolloki


----------



## nico1985 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

echt wieder super hin bekommen!!


----------



## Vera44 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

So, heute hat die Tierärztin von Dr. Bretzinger angerufen. Nächsten Donnerstag kommt sie vorbei und führt auch noch einen Frühjahrscheck im Teich durch. Bin mal gespannt was sie von unserem Sorgenkind hält, vor allem wenn sie die ersten Bilder sieht. Berichtet habe ich ihr ja schon.


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Vera,
dann berichte mal von den Ergebnissen und was sie von deiner Spezialbehandlung hält.

Wenn er lieber Sinkfutter mag, dann füttere doch nur das. Aktuell gibt es auch meist das für meine.
Will sie nicht zwingen aus der Tiefe aufzusteigen und sich an der Oberfläche nach Futter zu "quälen".


----------



## Vera44 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Jörg!

Klar, Bericht kommt, ungeschönt. Das mit dem Sinkfutter hast Du falsch verstanden. Das hat er/sie zwar genommen, aber nicht sooooo ....
Seit gestern kommt mein Liebling nach oben und futtert was das Zeug hält. Da muß sich der Kleine schon ranhalten damit er was abgekommt. Ich bin soooo froh daß er endlich frißt.


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera,
wie schon Rainer damals schon geschrieben hatte ist das kein Schnupfen.
Um so schöner zu hören, dass du ihn nun scheinbar über den Berg hast. 

Fleißig weiter WW machen und ihn streicheln. Der soll merken, dass du ihn brauchst. :knuddel


----------



## Vera44 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

DAS mach ich Jörg, bestimmt!


----------



## Vera44 (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo!

So, da sich nun der erste Schock gelegt hat - die ungeschönte Wahrheit! 
Gestern Abend war Frau Dr. Wagner die Assistenzärztin von Dr. Bretzinger da. 
Die Untersuchung der Fischis hat ergeben: Costia und Kiemenwürmer.
Nun wird erst ein Frühjahrsputz gemacht, und dann ab 12° Teichtemperatur die Behandlung gegen Costia mit Formol-Malachitgrün durchgeführt. Vorher muß aber noch der Bachlauf mit dem Kies aus dem Kreislauf genommen werden. Der Grund - Brutstätte für alle __ Parasiten.
Ab 15° wird dann die Wurmkur gemacht. Der Zustand der Fische wäre trotz des Befalls gut.
Nur unser Sorgenkind in der Innenhälterung muß wieder etwas zulegen.  Aber das hatte ich ja schon geschrieben. Kein Wunder er hat ja längere Zeit nicht gefressen.  
Beanstandet wurden auch die Terrassen im Teich. Ebenso die Pflanzkörbe. Beim Bau des nächsten Teiches soll auf dies verzichtet werden. Gerade Wände, keine Pflanzen, keine Stufen, keine Pflanzentaschen.....Ob mir das dann noch wirklich gefällt? Das wäre ja dann eher ein Schwimmbecken - nackt ohne alles.
Ich hatte mich gerade mit der Version von Naturagart mit Absinkweiher angefreundet. Aber auch diese Version käme nicht in Frage. Habt Ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee wie man aus einem "Schwimmbecken" einen Hingucker machen kann?


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

hallo vera 

das verstehe ich nun nicht. wir haben doch hier etliche koiteiche mit stufen, pflanzen (auch in körben), pflanztaschen, bachlauf etc., die funktionieren.

das kann man doch bestimmt nicht verallgemeinern, dass daher die probleme der fische kommen, oder? 

und ich gebe dir recht, so ein "steriles" verkaufsbecken im garten würde mir auch nicht gefallen 

aber warte mal, die koispezies werden sich dazu bestimmt auch noch melden


----------



## Moonlight (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Naja, es war zu erwarten das der dr. was findet. und was heißt bei anderen funktioniert das . . . es funktioniert nur solange, bis mal ein parasit eingeschleppt wird, dann ist es vorbei. nur deshalb ist ein koiteich kahl. nun kommt das thema pflanzenfilter. um etwas natur an den koiteich zu bringen gibt es nur den pflanzenfilter. im prinzip kann man den auch um den teich rum bauen, kein problem. nur muß auch hier beachtet werden: kein substrat wo sich __ parasiten oder bakterien ansiedeln können und eine leichte regelmäßige reinigung keine umstände macht. dann funktioniert auch der koiteich mit pflanzen und gesunden koi. ich würde drüber nachdenken. . .


----------



## Vera44 (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Meine Vorstellung wäre gewesen einen Teil vom alten Teich als Absinkweiher/Pflanzfilter zu nutzen und den neuen Teich davor zu bauen. Diesen dann wie vorgeschlagen mit geraden Wänden, "runden Ecken" und ohne Pflanzen. Den Teichrand wollte ich gerne mit Ufermatten bepflanzt mit Moosen oder niederen Pflanzen, auch bei Naturagart gesehen, gestalten.
Ich bin jetzt total verunsichert was ich überhaupt tun soll.


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera,
mach dir keine Panik mit den Pflanzen im Teich, die sind nicht schädlich für Koi.
Costia sind Schwächeparasiten, die Koi gefährlich werden können, wenn das Abwehrsystem nicht optimal läuft. 
Also kurz nach dem Winter bei 8°-12°. __ Parasiten schon aktiv aber Koi noch nicht.
Das gleiche gilt für die Kiemenwürmer ähnlich.

Ich kenne einige "sterile" Koiteiche, bei denen diese beiden auch auftreten.

Was sich ungünstig auswirken kann sind Ecken, in denen sich Dreck sammelt. 
Dort vermehren sich potentiell gefährliche Bakterien, die dann ein zusätzliches Risiko darstellen können.
Wenn man sich ein paar Wochen nicht wäscht, kann die Haut auch schon mal angegiffen werden.


----------



## Vera44 (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Jörg.

Das beruhigt mich ein bißchen.
Die Costia-Behandlung in der IH habe ich beendet, WW gemacht und wieder angefangen zu füttern.
Heute habe ich die 2. Costia-Behandlung im Teich gemacht. Am Samstag nach dem Frühjahrsputz die erste. 
Die letzte dann übermorgen, am Wochenende dann auch einen TWW. Wenn die Temperatur stimmt können die beiden aus IH umziehen und die Wurmkur mache ich dann im Teich.


----------



## Vera44 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo!

Heute Frühjahrsputz Teil 2. Die Costia-Behandlung ist im Teich auch abgeschlossen, heute dann Wasserwechsel mit Teichreinigung. Wenn die Temperatur stimmt ziehen unser Sorgenkind, nun wieder fit und besser in Form, und sein Kamerad wieder in den Teich um. Die Wurmkur muß ich noch machen. Aber dann wenn die beiden wieder mit im Teich sind. Den Fischis im Teich geht es auch gut. Nach den paar Tagen ohne Futter sind sie sooooo verfressen.


----------



## Vera44 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

So heute stand nun der Umzug aus der IH in den Teich an. Anschließend gab es dann die Wurmkur.Mein Großer hat schon wieder zugelegt. Er sieht schon wieder gut aus. Der Kleine hat auch zugelegt.


----------



## Joerg (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Vera,
toll, dass du ihn mit viel Aufwand und Pflege so aufgepeppelt hast, dass er nun wieder in den Teich darf. 
Er/Sie hat etwas nachzuholen, der gesteigerte Nahrungsbedarf, sollte ein gutes Zeichen sein.


----------



## Ulli (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hallo Vera,

klasse, daß sich Deine Fischis wieder erholt haben. Da hast Du alles richtig gemacht und die Mühe wird belohnt, sind zwei hübsche Kerlchen!

Mit was machst Du denn die Wurmkur? Eventuell zerstören die Mittel die Filterbiologie, also vorsichtig mit zu viel Füttern und mal die Wasserwerte kontrollieren.

Ich hatte auch mal Hautwürmer im Teich und habe mit Praziquantel behandelt, das ist zwar relativ teuer, aber zerhaut den Filter nicht, lediglich die UVC sollte man 2 oder 3 Tage ausschalten, da sich das Mitttel durch UV-Licht abbaut.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hey Vera,

Prima das er wieder fit ist, haste fein gemacht 
Er sieht tatsächlich etwas besser aus ... aber zulegen muß er trotzdem noch ordentlich.

Mandy


----------



## Vera44 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Hi Mandy,
ja er hat etwas zugelegt, zumindest ist der Kopf nicht mehr breiter als der Körper.

@ Ulli,
die Wurmkur habe ich vom TA bekommen Koi Med Worm-Ex.nach 14 Tagen soll ich das wiederholen.. UV ist aus den Bakis soll es nichts machen.

@ Jörg
Danke ich bin auch froh, er- ich tippe mal auf "er" weil er im Gegensatz zu seinem Gegenstück das wir auch im letzten Jahr erworben haben schon von Anfang an eine schlankere Form hatte.

Ich bin sooooo froh dass ich dem Fischi  helfen konnte.


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schock beim Anblick*

Vera,
ja die Jungs sind immer etwas schlanker. 
Ist bei Koi allerdings ein Nachchteil, da zu 50% der "Body" zählt. 

Bei der Wurmkur würde ich gut aufpassen. Nach der ersten und zweiten dann jeweils Kiemenabstriche machen, damit die auch wirklich weg sind.
Es soll gegen ein paar Mittel schon Resistenzen geben und dann ist eine weitere Behandlung mit einem anderen Mittel nötig.


----------

